# Looking for Plow & Snow Blower Subs - Detroit area



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

We are looking for subs for the following:

Plowing with your own truck.. anything from a Jeep to a Loader $35 - $125 per hour

Looking for experienced sidewalk people with own equipment. $25 to $45 per hour 

Most of the work is on the east side near I-94 and I-696 and some downtown such as the DIA and Ford Field areas.

send me a PM with your info ect or call me at 586-634-2904


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

If you are still looking for subs i dispatch from the west side of Pontiac and still looking for sub work for 2 trucks with salters


----------



## szxjw3 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Plow sub*

I have a 2006 chevy 2500 hd with a fisher 8' plow. do you have any thing in the northern macomb county area.

Ron


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Still have jobs in Dearborn and Detroit to fill. Anyone?


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Dearborn*

......................


----------



## Excelland03 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Snowplowing*

I have a skidsteer with a box blade and 1 plow truck available, Are you still looking?


----------

